# Info on Breeders



## FamilyDog (May 26, 2012)

Hi! Have narrowed my search for a GSD breeder and would love some feedback. Have had extensive site visits with all and came away impressed with both dogs and owners. If anyone can give me insight that may help me selecting one or the other I would appreciate it! Ryanhaus Kennel (Dan Slater) & Traumhof (Karen Priest). AM so excited for my first GSD puppy!


----------



## FamilyDog (May 26, 2012)

Where are the kennels located?


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey, FamilyDog! I put those names into King Google (lol) and came up with two immediate hits:

HOME - Ryanhaus Kennel
(They say on the blurb on Google and on their website that they are in Salisbury, Massachusetts)

Home
(They say on their website that they are in Townsend, MA.)

Try typing in the names of the kennels you're looking at into Google and you'll probably get a website with all the location info you'd ever need. 

I don't know either personally, so good luck with everything else!


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

I have 2-Traumhof pups! im very happy w/both. If you have any questions you want to ask me, i'd be happy to answer. Good luck with ever you decide to pick.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Wolfiesmom has a boy from Ryanhaus if i remember correctly. Wolfie stories are amusing as heck. lol. That dog has some serious personality.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Where are you located? w/Karen you will have to visit/meet with her so she can get to know you and your family. If you went to her website and read it entirely she explains everything. Make sure you fill out the online application b/4 you call to set up an appt.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I've had a few recent conversations with Paula over at Ryanhaus and have nothing but good things to say about them. Very nice person and is pretty knowledgeable about her lines. They've got some very good looking dogs over there. And she's actually working them instead of just pumping out puppies.

Keep in mind that the two breeders you mentioned breed two very different types of dogs.


----------

